# Prior Military GI Bill/Apprenticeship question



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

while you are an apprentice (union) you are being paid a progressive wage 
this is pretty much state law in some states.
i have yet to tough my gi bill and its been over 30 years since my eos.

purchasing a home is one use but while you are young you might move around a bit depending on the job market.
using it for your college education in whatever field you choose is actually a better choice:thumbsup:

a suggestion though look into industrial automation and control systems,
a talented designer and programmer is something that will always be in demand


----------



## Jollie (Dec 3, 2015)

Once it decreases to 20% it remains there until you become a Journeyman. So you will receive that 20 percent for the remainder of your apprenticeship. 

http://www.benefits.va.gov/gibill/docs/factsheets/OJT_Factsheet.pdf


----------



## Jollie (Dec 3, 2015)

Jollie said:


> Once it decreases to 20% it remains there until you become a Journeyman. So you will receive that 20 percent for the remainder of your apprenticeship.
> 
> http://www.benefits.va.gov/gibill/docs/factsheets/OJT_Factsheet.pdf




Just to clarify, I am a veteran trying to get into a union apprenticeship as well, not yet a union member.


----------

